# 2x8GB + 2x4GB RAM richtig auf 2 Kanäle verteilen



## tommy-n (17. Dezember 2013)

*2x8GB + 2x4GB RAM richtig auf 2 Kanäle verteilen*

Ich habe aktuell 2x8GB RAM (identische Module) in meinem PC, wovon natürlich jedes Modul einen eigenen Kanal hat, so dass das ganze im Dual Channel Modus läuft. Da ich jetzt allerdings einen anderen PC auseinander baue, hätte ich nochmal 2x4GB (ebenfalls identische Module) übrig. Diese würde ich jetzt gerne einfach mit einbauen, so dass ich dann insgesamt auf 24GB RAM kommen würde (bitte jetzt nicht über Sinn und Unsinn der Aktion diskutieren, ich weiß dass es oversized ist, auch wenn ich mit virtuellen Maschinen und RAM-Disk arbeite), allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, welche von beiden Optionen die bessere ist:

Option 1 (hier sind jeweils zwei unterschiedliche RAM Module unterschiedlicher Größe einem Kanal zugeordnet):
Kanal A: 1x8GB + 1x4GB
Kanal B: 1x8GB + 1x4GB

oder

Option 2 (hier sind jeweils zwei identische RAM Module einem Kanal zugeordnet, dafür unterscheidet sich die Speichermenge je Kanal):
Kanal A: 2x8GB
Kanal B: 2x4GB

Was ist jetzt vermutlich besser in Bezug auf optimale Dual Channel Leistung? Theoretisch würde ich da sagen Option 1, weil gleiche Speichermenge in jedem Kanal, aber könnte ich Probleme bekommen weil dann pro Kanal keine baugleichen Module verwendet werden oder spielt das keine Rolle bzw. überwiegen die Vorteile der gleichen Speichermenge je Kanal?

Danke.


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2x8GB + 2x4GB RAM richtig auf 2 Kanäle verteilen*

Dual Channel wird nur mit Option 1 funktionieren.
Also: (jeweils Ram Bank Angabe mit Channel) A1: 8GB, B1: 8GB, A2: 4GB, B2: 4GB


----------



## Sueff81 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2x8GB + 2x4GB RAM richtig auf 2 Kanäle verteilen*

Die erstere Variante ist die richtige. Es interessiert nur, dass pro DIMM für Kanal A und B jeweils die gleichen Module verbaut sind um Dual Channel zu nutzen.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2x8GB + 2x4GB RAM richtig auf 2 Kanäle verteilen*

es geht nur so:

ramslot 1 = 8GB ram und ramslot 3= 8GB ram
ramslot 2= 4GB ram und ramslot 4= 4GB ram


----------



## tommy-n (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: 2x8GB + 2x4GB RAM richtig auf 2 Kanäle verteilen*

Ok danke, dann sind wir uns ja alle soweit einig und Option 1 erschien auch für mich am logischsten.


----------

